# Vitamin K deficiency?



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Saw this quote (ironically enough) in a fish page.

"in reptiles a pure frozen food diet eventually results in a vitamin K deficiency"

Anyone with experience on this?


----------



## Adman (Sep 12, 2004)

No, do you feed your herps still frozen food? or thawed? F/t are fine for any snake.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That is what I thought, I'd never heard of this K deficiency before but had to take it seriously because it was on the Wetwebmedia site which is a great site for fish.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

What type of frozen food, different foods can have different
associated problems,

Care and age of the food can also effect it's nutritional value.

I though have never heard of Vit K
being a problem with any, be it fish or mammalian food items.
New one to me.


----------

